# 99283 w/MOD25



## bertrandr (Feb 26, 2015)

I have a question concerning how to code ER E/M visits.  I'm looking at a case where a patient was seen in the ER for an ankle injury.  Based on the nurse's log, the patient was brought to the exam room at 13:25 and was discharged at 14:00.  She had two x-rays and was provided an ankle brace.  No fracture.   Discharge diagnosis was ankle sprain.  Does this documentation support a level 3 ER visit?  Is the modifier 25 justified?  If not, what CPT or NCCI rules would I reference to support the appropriate coding?  Please note that the injury happened on 12/10.  No other services were provided that day other than those coded below.  
845.00	920	305.1	401.9	959.7	V15.59	V58.64	V5869
DOS: 12/10/2014	Rev274		L4360
DOS: 12/10/2014	Rev320		73610-RT
DOS: 12/10/2014	Rev320		73590-RT
DOS: 12/10/2014	Rev450		99283-25

Documentation submitted to support charges are the following.
1) ER Dept Triage:  Includes Chief Complaint, Past Med Hx, Past Sx Hx, Risk Screens-Triage Category 
2) ER Dept Nursing Record:  Neuro, Cognitive, Mental Status, LOC/Total GCS, Coping/Independence, Skin/Extremities/Peripheral Vascular, Respiratory, Cardiac, Gentitournary/Gastrointestinal, Gynecological, Eyes/ENT, Vitals, 
3) Medical Screening Examination:  First seen by physician 13:30.  Documented as emergency.  

Chief Complaint:  Right ankle/leg injury
Onset/context/duration:  Fell when walking down steps and missed one.  Twisted her right ankle injuring it and her leg.  Struck her left occipital area on railing.  No LOC, no neck pain.
Sudden and Constant.  Pain scale: Max 7.  Pain scale: Now 4.  Exacerbation by movement and walking.  Relieved by remaining still.  Quality is described as pressure and aching.
ROS: Only musculoskeletal, skin, lymphatic, and neurologic documented.
PMH and PSH documented by physician.
Medications reviewed.
Social Hx reviewed.
Nursing Notes were reviewed and vital signs reviewed.
Physical Exam:  See nurse?s notes.
Constitutional:  Obese, alert, no acute distress, well nourished.  HEENT:  PERRI, EOM intact, normal conjunctiva and sclera.  Normal ENT exam.  Hematoma left occipital area.  Neck:  Normal.  Supple.  Full range of motion.  Respiratory:  No respiratory distress.  Cardiovascular:  NML rate.  Pulses full and symmetric.  Back:  Nontender.  Painless ROM.   Psychiatric:  NML Affect.  NML Mood.  Neurologic:  Alert, oriented x 3.  NMI Sensation and motor.  Skin:  normal color, no rash, warm, dry.  Extremity:  Affected joint/extremity: right ankle/leg.   Tenderness, swelling, and ecchymosis.  Normal peripheral neurovaso.
Xray:  See footnote #3 (Xray Reports)
ER Course:  Discussed xray with patient.  Placed in a boot.
DX:  See Footnote #4.
Discharged to home 14:00 in stable condition.


----------



## 08pancho (Mar 3, 2015)

are you coding ER for facility or for professional


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 3, 2015)

bertrandr said:


> I have a question concerning how to code ER E/M visits.  I'm looking at a case where a patient was seen in the ER for an ankle injury.  Based on the nurse's log, the patient was brought to the exam room at 13:25 and was discharged at 14:00.  She had two x-rays and was provided an ankle brace.  No fracture.   Discharge diagnosis was ankle sprain.  Does this documentation support a level 3 ER visit?  Is the modifier 25 justified?  If not, what CPT or NCCI rules would I reference to support the appropriate coding?  Please note that the injury happened on 12/10.  No other services were provided that day other than those coded below.
> 845.00	920	305.1	401.9	959.7	V15.59	V58.64	V5869
> DOS: 12/10/2014	Rev274		L4360
> DOS: 12/10/2014	Rev320		73610-RT
> ...


It appears that you are coding for the facility since provider billing does not use rev codes.   The 25 modifiers are not needed in this case as the X-rays you listed are not classified as significant procedures.  If you are billing for the facility, then the visit level is dependent on your facilities E&M criteria.  If the facility critters allows this to be a level 3 then it is.  No one can assist with the facility E&M unless you submit a copy of your facility E&M guidelines.


----------

